# 2001 altima windshield wipers



## zantar (Feb 7, 2005)

The plastic "snap on" pivots that are connected to the driver arms driven by the wiper motor and used to drive the wipers have become worn and have a tendency to fall apart. My altima has 60000 miles on it. Has anyone experienced this problem. many thanks Zantar


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

if i understood u rite, when u get new wipers and blades, that plastic peice comes new with it


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes and those are the "pivots" I think I have a whole assy if you ned it. Ill go LÔÔK.


----------

